# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  Celebrities and Disorders

## foxy

*Celebrities and Disorders* 

CelebritiesÃâ¦ normal people with a fantastical life. Something many wish  they had and yet it seems unattainable. Their lives seem adventurous,  romantic, exciting. But they are people just like us. After receiving a  question posed about celebrities known with a certain disorder ~ I did  some research. HereÃâs what I found.  

*CELEBRITIES WITH EATING DISORDERS:* Past or Present (openly proclaimed Ãâ information here will only contain information stated directly from the individual) 

Paula Abdul, Jane Fonda, Ashlee Simpson, Mary-Kate Olsen, Lindsay Lohan,  Jessica Alba, Christina Ricci, Felicity Huffman, Kelly Clarkson, Janice  Dickinson, Jamie-Lynn Sigler, Scarlett Pomers, Princess Diana, Melanie  Chisholm, Sally Field, Calista Flockhart, Carrie Otis, Alexandra Paul,  Elisa Donovan, Alanis Morrisette, Sharon Osbourne, Fiona Apple, Audrey  Hepburn, Kate Winslet, Kate Beckinsale, Sylvia Plath, Kelly Ripa, Ally  Sheedy, Patty Duke, Tracey Gold, Sandra Dee, Susan Dey, Elton John,  Billy Bob Thornton, Matthew Perry, Dennis Quaid, Alfred Hitchcock,  Richey James, John Lennon, Adam Rickitt (to name a few) 

*CELEBRITIES WITH OBSESSIVE-COMPULSIVE DISORDER:* Past or Present 

David Beckham, Paul Gascoigne, Woody Allen, Harrison Ford, Emily Lloyd,  Michelle Pfeiffer, Winona Ryder, Charles Dickens, Marcel Proust 

*CELEBRITIES WITH BIPOLAR DISORDER:* Past or Present 

Buzz Aldrin, Ned Beatty, Bobby Brown, Mark Vonnegut, Robert Evans,  Stephen Fry, Francis Ford Coppola, Patricia Cornwell, Maurice Benard,  Jack Irons, Patty Duke, Linda Hamilton, Jonathan Winters, Darryl  Strawberry, Nick Traina, Sylvia Plath, Tim Burton, Rosemary Clooney, Ray  Davies, Lynn Rivers, Kitty Dukakis, Spike Milligan, Carrie Fisher,  Norman Wexler, Virginia Woolf, Ted Turner, Jean-Claude Van Damme (to  name a few) 

*CELEBRITIES WITH DEPRESSIVE DISORDERS:* Past or Present 

Sigmund Freud, Marilyn Monroe, Greg Louganis, Alanis Morrisette, Abraham  Lincoln, Leo Tolstoy, Roseanne, Georgia OÃâKeefe, Tipper Gore, Lorraine  Bracco, George Stephanopolous, Delta Burke, Dolly Parton, Edgar Allan  Poe, Uma Thurman, Ashley Judd, Winona Rider 

*CELEBRITIES WITH SCHIZOPHRENIA:* Past or Present 

John Nash, Lionel Aldridge 

*CELEBRITIES WHO HAVE SUFFERED FROM ANXIETY* 
Johnny Depp, Courtney Love, Sally Field, Oprah Winfrey, Marie Osmond and  brother Donny, Barbra Streisand, Isaac Asimov, W.B. Yeats, John  Steinbeck, Charlotte Bronte, Cher, Naomi Judd, Aretha Franklin, Sheryl  Crow, Carly Simon, Ray Charles, Sissy Spacek, Burt Reynolds, John Candy,  Anthony Hopkins, Dick Clark, Nicole Kidman, Kim Basinger, Earl  Campbell, Joan Rivers, Howie Mandel, Charles Schultz, Sigmund Freud, Sir  Isaac Newton 

bellaonline.com/articles/art21256.asp

----------


## Otherside

I'll add a few others I know

Bipolar-Vincent Van Gogh, Kurt Kobain, Catherine Zeta-Jones, Kerry Katona, theres rumors that Britney Spears has it as well

Depression-Winston Churchill, Robbie Williams

ASD-Einstein

----------

